# Jobs in Australia after getting PR



## karan1984 (Mar 20, 2015)

I will be getting my PR (189 Subclass) very soon. I am a mechanical engineer by profession. My wife is also a professional. We have a decent life in India (not luxurious). We both are working and have a total income of about Rs. 1 lac per month. We both are in our early 30’s. We have decent jobs in India. My father has recently bought us a fairly large (3BHK) apartment in a good locality. We also own two cars and none of our family members are financially dependent on us. We do not have any housing or vehicle loans. In short, our life is not bad in India, just that it is not growing as fast as we would like it to grow and this is why we thought of migrating to Australia.

But now after reading several forums and websites, most people say it is hard to get jobs in Australia. My wife is not too keen to move there because she wants to have kids now (we don’t have any as yet) and settle down now in India. I have lived abroad for a few years so I think we can make more money abroad but Australia is small country with a very small population. I have never been to Australia yet. I am not sure how good the prospects are for mechanical engineers in Australia that too with no local experience that I’ve been reading everywhere that is very important. India on the other hand has tons of great opportunities for mechanical engineers as well as for the profession in which my wife is. 

My question is should we leave all of this and try moving to Australia? We can bring about AUD 300,000 (through family support) with us to start our lives in Australia. However, with every passing day and reading so many websites and forums, I am getting more and more skeptical about moving out. Australia maybe a great country and far better than India in many ways but if jobs are hard to come by and if things have to be started from scratch at our age, then should we make the move? The dilemma is a stable life in a country like India or a risk averse life in a country like Australia? 

We are really confused if someone could please guide us and share your thoughts.. 

Thanks!!


----------



## myths (Jul 15, 2014)

Well let me try to answer the question, but believe me you will be the best person to answer the question . There would be spate of different answers here but at the end you and only you have the power of choosing whats best for you.(Lot said lets come to the point)


I will be getting my PR (189 Subclass) very soon. I am a mechanical engineer by profession. My wife is also a professional. We have a decent life in India (not luxurious). We both are working and have a total income of about Rs. 1 lac per month. We both are in our early 30’s. We have decent jobs in India. My father has recently bought us a fairly large (3BHK) apartment in a good locality. We also own two cars and none of our family members are financially dependent on us. We do not have any housing or vehicle loans. In short, our life is not bad in India, just that it is not growing as fast as we would like it to grow and this is why we thought of migrating to Australia.

You have a good life , i used to have similar life was at peace in my eden at Bangalore. What do you mean by fast, fast in the way of money or what ?
This is not the place to come if sole intention is to earn more money because you are earning plenty of that already ( There should be a limit to our desire what i feel to be in a good state of mind) If thats the only thing in your mind dont come here.

But now after reading several forums and websites, most people say it is hard to get jobs in Australia. My wife is not too keen to move there because she wants to have kids now (we don’t have any as yet) and settle down now in India. I have lived abroad for a few years so I think we can make more money abroad but Australia is small country with a very small population. I have never been to Australia yet. I am not sure how good the prospects are for mechanical engineers in Australia that too with no local experience that I’ve been reading everywhere that is very important. India on the other hand has tons of great opportunities for mechanical engineers as well as for the profession in which my wife is. 

Thats good point raised by you, don't go by what forums say. Though the situation is not good but it depends on you and totally on you if job is concern, but yeah you would need to get out of your comfort zone struggle initially. But believe me you will get a job . Yeah if you are thinking of something like a dream job come true those branded manufacture and dream industries have less presence here. 
India definitely has tons of opportunities and coming here on the last two points monetary and dream job (as the sole purpose) is going to be a big issue.
You spoke of children's and that's where the great nation beats the mother nation, child would have a different upbringing he will get loads of opportunity and will get a wonderful schooling he can be in any sports he likes follow his path and become what he want. Yes this can be true in India too but does the environment there make him achieve this easily maybe no.

My question is should we leave all of this and try moving to Australia? We can bring about AUD 300,000 (through family support) with us to start our lives in Australia. However, with every passing day and reading so many websites and forums, I am getting more and more skeptical about moving out. Australia maybe a great country and far better than India in many ways but if jobs are hard to come by and if things have to be started from scratch at our age, then should we make the move? The dilemma is a stable life in a country like India or a risk averse life in a country like Australia? 

Thats good amount of money and once you get a job with decent mortgage and that money you can soon build a bigger house then what you have in India.
Again we Indians take job in some different way, when you come down here and get settled you would soon figure out that life is not all about job its more of how you are living and job is part of it though i wont keep it as essential but its difficult to understand that now. Come here enjoy your outdoor common you are still young couple visit places have a barbecue in open skies and surf in best beaches if you didnt get excited on the end points i mentioned down under is not your place mate. So stay in great India for now.


----------



## karan1984 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your reply. It indeed helped. My only issue is that manufacturing is a very small industry in Australia is what I've heard. If I were in IT or Accounting / Finance / Banking or Heathcare (Service Industry) or Mining / Construction, I would have been far less worried about getting a job. But if you say that I will eventually get a job, that sounds good. Perhaps I might have to do another Masters Degree or move to some other related, more in demand field to improve my job prospects. But yes it is indeed a very tough decision. I guess my wife and I will just have to end up taking a trip and being there for about a month before we can take a decision. There are just so many negative things said about the initial Australian struggle in forums and websites that it can really turn off someone completely! But your views helped a great deal to neutralise that negativity.

Thanks a lot once again for your detailed reply.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

karan1984 said:


> I will be getting my PR (189 Subclass) very soon. I am a mechanical engineer by profession. My wife is also a professional. We have a decent life in India (not luxurious). We both are working and have a total income of about Rs. 1 lac per month. We both are in our early 30&#146;s. We have decent jobs in India. My father has recently bought us a fairly large (3BHK) apartment in a good locality. We also own two cars and none of our family members are financially dependent on us. We do not have any housing or vehicle loans. In short, our life is not bad in India, just that it is not growing as fast as we would like it to grow and this is why we thought of migrating to Australia.
> 
> But now after reading several forums and websites, most people say it is hard to get jobs in Australia. My wife is not too keen to move there because she wants to have kids now (we don&#146;t have any as yet) and settle down now in India. I have lived abroad for a few years so I think we can make more money abroad but Australia is small country with a very small population. I have never been to Australia yet. I am not sure how good the prospects are for mechanical engineers in Australia that too with no local experience that I&#146;ve been reading everywhere that is very important. India on the other hand has tons of great opportunities for mechanical engineers as well as for the profession in which my wife is.
> 
> ...


You are one of the guys who is honest to yourself. You are analyzing situation correctly. You know very well what to do so i wont tell you what's right for you.

But as far as engineering profession leading to manufacturing domain is concerned its DEAD in Australia.
All manufacturing units moved out of the country because of extremely high operating cost...

Come 2017 Australia wont manufacture even a single car. All major automobile companies already declared their closed down date.


----------



## karan1984 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Danav, thank you for your reply.

Yes I read about the Australian automobile industry shut down. They've been planning it since quite sometime. I think mainly industries such as tourism, mining, construction and some of the other service industries I mentioned in my last post have some good job opportunities is what I've read. I think most mechanical and industrial engineers would have to change their career field in Australia through some course or studies after reaching there (if I am not mistaken). But again I don't know how well that would work in terms of getting a job in Australia considering the age factor, starting at entry level and local competition with native Australians. I truly worry about these things that what good is a PR if the industry itself is so small / non existent that getting jobs becomes next to impossible inspite of having the PR. In countries like US, there are plenty of jobs for mechanical engineers but companies don't hire you if you are not a citizen or green card holder. In Australia getting PR is easier but the question is are there enough jobs (even if they may not be in large, reputed multinationals)


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

karan1984 said:


> Hi Danav, thank you for your reply.
> 
> Yes I read about the Australian automobile industry shut down. They've been planning it since quite sometime. I think mainly industries such as tourism, mining, construction and some of the other service industries I mentioned in my last post have some good job opportunities is what I've read. I think most mechanical and industrial engineers would have to change their career field in Australia through some course or studies after reaching there (if I am not mistaken). But again I don't know how well that would work in terms of getting a job in Australia considering the age factor, starting at entry level and local competition with native Australians. I truly worry about these things that what good is a PR if the industry itself is so small / non existent that getting jobs becomes next to impossible inspite of having the PR. In countries like US, there are plenty of jobs for mechanical engineers but companies don't hire you if you are not a citizen or green card holder. In Australia getting PR is easier but the question is are there enough jobs (even if they may not be in large, reputed multinationals)


I agree with the previous post reply Manufacture jobs are rare to find. If you are having a wonderful job and decent stay and are not willing to start from scratch then it makes less sense coming here. Yes come as tourist for a month and can try your options but i guess a single month may/may not help you.
Comparing US and AU are apples and oranges, US has huge market and innovation and they need people but skill people are abundant and already are in the shores, AU is more of services kind of market heavily reliant on the mining industry.


----------



## karan1984 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes..

Many thanks for your reply..


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

So karan, have you decided out anything as yet? 

I am thorugh the same kind of phase and confused, with the difference that I need to move from Pakistan and have been doing a pretty decent job here in home country. 

So what are your updates?


----------

